# Windows 7 desktop icons too big



## Kuat

My Windows 7 desktop icons are way too big (and this is after adjusting them to default 100% size)

Is there any way to make them smaller? (like in XP)


----------



## Asus Mobile

Can't you like in Vista, right click (desktop) go to view and set the icon size? Large/medium/classic?


----------



## Microx256

dunno if this works there, but go to desktop and click on a empty spot to make sure the desktop is active and not any app, and then just keep ctrl pressed and roll the mousewheel


----------



## wvwalt

Now how in the heck did you know this trick with the CTRL and the mouse wheel to reduce the size of the desktop icons?

That's great! It really helped me out.

I'll name my next wife after you!


----------



## scottath

lol - bit extreme....lol

same trick can be done in most web-browsers to resize all content


----------



## deltaepsylon

I love that trick, can't live without it


----------



## OCTDBADBRO

The long way to fix it is

Control Panel > Display(icon view) > Set custom text size (DPI) > Smaller - 100% (96 pixels per inch.), Widescreens generally default to (120 pixels per inch) which results in the larger icons.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wvwalt* 
Now how in the heck did you know this trick with the CTRL and the mouse wheel to reduce the size of the desktop icons?

That's great! It really helped me out.

I'll name my next wife after you!

Because every browser has it.


----------



## Microx256

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wvwalt* 
Now how in the heck did you know this trick with the CTRL and the mouse wheel to reduce the size of the desktop icons?

That's great! It really helped me out.

I'll name my next wife after you!

ctrl + mousewheel or ctrl and +/- is the default zoom/resize in most apps, works in most browsers, office programs etc. etc. same goes with F11 or alt + enter for fullscreen on most apps etc etc


----------



## Ocnewb

You could just right click on the desktop screen and choose small for icons. There's an option to make icons on taskbar + system tray small too.


----------



## Gunfire

Easy way to do it is hold control and scroll with your scroll wheel.


----------



## Joanna63

Quote:

You could just right click on the desktop screen and choose small for icons. There's an option to make icons on taskbar + system tray small too.
Not true. The default for small is too large. I had the same problem. The holding ctrl+mousewheel works great. Thank you!


----------



## Gew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wvwalt;6904775*
> Now how in the heck did you know this trick with the CTRL and the mouse wheel to reduce the size of the desktop icons?
> 
> That's great! It really helped me out.
> 
> I'll name my next wife after you!


Works like a charm! Thanks for this. I was curious on how the heck I could have messed up my settings (W7 Enterprise). I must have accidentally scrolled while holding CTRL. Anyways, thanks a lot wvwalt.

_Cheers~_


----------



## lieschen-mueller

Good ol F1 seems outdated, hitting F1 type and typing Desktop Icons then hit enter gives me as second search result all answers from this thread, costs about 3 seconds...


----------



## FormatFunction

I always used the Control+Mouse wheel to scroll text size in browsers. Never knew you could use it for the desktop and normal windows XD


----------



## thecoredude98

well heres how you do it left click then view then classic or small clasic in vista small in windows 7 hope that helps


----------



## grayghost

I'm gonna rename my CURRENT wife (No. 2) after you!


----------



## EOByte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wvwalt*
> 
> Now how in the heck did you know this trick with the CTRL and the mouse wheel to reduce the size of the desktop icons?
> 
> That's great! It really helped me out.
> 
> I'll name my next wife after you!


I had this problem on my Acer laptop which doesn't have a scroll wheel so I couldn't use your fix. My icons were so big I could only fit 8 on the screen. I knew there must be a way to reduce them since I accidentally increased them somehow. I played around and finally figured it out. This laptop has a multi-touch pad. I just clicked on the desktop to make sure it was active and then pinch zoomed in or out on the touch pad. The icons resized. I hope this helps someone.


----------



## simonwildcat

Here's the way I did it - right click on the desktop and go VIEW > Small Icons

done!


----------



## KILLER_K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EOByte*
> 
> I had this problem on my Acer laptop which doesn't have a scroll wheel so I couldn't use your fix.


Then you simply use ctrl and - or + on the keyboard to do it then. Thanks


----------

